# New year's resolutions:



## dither (Dec 28, 2015)

OKAY!

I'm putting this up early.


ME?

Try to be more positive ( it's the best i can do, confidence doesn't get a look-in. ) and get a decent camera now that i'm able to post pics.

And get myself a twitter account.


----------



## InstituteMan (Dec 28, 2015)

Let me know when you get a twitter account, dith, so I can follow you straight away.

I don't do resolutions, but I aspire to submit more stories for possible publication in 2016.


----------



## dither (Dec 28, 2015)

Oh man that would be such an honor.


----------



## dale (Dec 29, 2015)

my new year's resolution? 

i WILL finish this novel in 2016, damnit.


----------



## Pluralized (Dec 29, 2015)

I resolve to continue to be awesome.


----------



## TKent (Dec 29, 2015)

Quit [contemplating, studying, dreading, anticipating, procrastinating, discussing, analyzing, critiquing, avoiding, _fill in blank_] writing and WRITE DAMN IT!


----------



## aj47 (Dec 29, 2015)

Graduation.


----------



## Phil Istine (Dec 29, 2015)

My new year's resolution is to not make any new year's resolutions.  Rather, to make changes as and when I feel ready instead of being controlled by a calendar.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Dec 30, 2015)

I would like to be more secretive and unpredictable ... but in a good way 

Oh, and stop smoking, again.


----------



## dither (Dec 30, 2015)

Jeez Arco, you still smoking?
It's a tough one to crack ain' it.
Good luck with that.

And a happy new year to ya.


----------



## Gofa (Dec 30, 2015)

My resolution is to tell my friends and family that I am an alien and the Mother Ship is coming back to get me.
i think i will have them meet me at a canning factory near by. Have them bring peas and carrots and 27 packets of gravy mix. With friends and family as good as i have, you definitely want to take them with you but not have to eat them all at once.


----------



## Allysan (Dec 30, 2015)

I avoid setting resolutions for myself. That way I won't be letting myself down when I kill an entire bag of chocolate, or drink way too much in one sitting.. I choose happiness  No Ragrets (not even one letter!)


----------



## Gofa (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi Allysan

Its bad to have no goals.  Its good to have goals you aspire to 

like 12 times this coming year i will kill an entire bag of chocolate,

9 times this coming year i will drink way too much in one sitting.. 

Now you have not only I chosen happiness, you have a cunning plan. This plan based upon experience is known to bring happiness without a regreat  :smile:


----------



## dither (Dec 31, 2015)

Not so much a resolution as a hope, that nothing too awful happens in my life and that i can see it out relatively unscathed.


----------



## -xXx- (Dec 31, 2015)

i am going to send words to people that read them.
lots of times.
maybe i will find someone that uses words similarly.
that would be good.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jan 7, 2016)

Hey everyone! How did the first week go for your resolutions? Resolutions can be extremely intimidating for everyone as the year commences. I try to keep mine realistically reasonable. I have never lit a cigarette in twenty six years. Yes, my whole life. However, the objective to stay true to my health can be a hit or miss. Although I have never subjected myself to that addiction, there has been a large consumption of sugar in my diet in the past six months. I just hope I don't become diabetic. I am never sweet enough. I hope to finish my novel this year, set up my Kickstarter campaign, and plan a trip to France for vacation to see my girlfriend. I am pleased to just keep things at a reasonable pace for writing, but I am also trying to build up a large fan base prior to the launch. There's enough to stay focused, but not too much to overwhelm. I have a few milestones to reach this year, including my second year working in retail. Today, I heard back from an employer trying to schedule an interview. Well, that was the second store to contact me from that company since November. That would have been the second interview but the hours conflict with my schedule already. It's okay. I submitted that application as a joke figuring I wouldn't be a candidate as a Shift Supervisor. Never doubt yourself! I see it as my resume is marketable. So, that's what I will take with me into the new year.


----------



## Thaumiel (Jan 7, 2016)

Have had trouble convincing America and Russia to join me in my new world order. I may have to invade both in the latter stages of forging my empire.


----------



## Blade (Jan 7, 2016)

James 剣 斧 血 said:


> Have had trouble convincing America and Russia to join me in my new world order. I may have to invade both in the latter stages of forging my empire.



You might be advised to put a little delay on this.:eagerness: I have read that the Russians are planning a highway fro Siberia to Alaska which would make your endeavour a lot easier.:thumbl:


----------



## Darkkin (Jan 8, 2016)

Stop sending quite so much time in my head...We're talking about a 2% reduction.


----------



## 20oz (Jan 25, 2016)

To make a million dollars.


----------



## PiP (Jan 25, 2016)

Ah... I don't know how I missed this thread. One of my New Year's resolutions was not to drink for three months. Now for a person addicted to Portuguese wine while writing poetry on a deserted and windswept beach - better substitution for ciggies; cocktails by the Marina... no I don't own a yacht I just daydream... and G & T's floating on the pool as I write, it has proved quite a challenge.

One month almost completed another two to go. 

My other resolution was to walk between 15-20km per week. Yep, again so far so good.

My third resolution I broke within the first week. But that's down to my love hate relationship with dieting because I'm a foodie and love eating. 

How is everyone else managing with their New Year promises?


----------



## -xXx- (Dec 22, 2018)

-xXx- said:


> i am going to send words to people that read them.
> lots of times.
> maybe i will find someone that uses words similarly.
> that would be good.


_ref post 15, 12 31 2015_

wow!
for a focused 3 years; did that.
some noteworthies:
learned about "business churn".
learned about "success pathways".
learned about "transferable skills"
and
"lost in translation".

*2019*
have identified *one agent *of interest
have two year plan for full length novel
with trilogy potential
have identified *two* submission call opportunity list *gurus
*have identified *three* well established *publications*
that match my writing style development goals
have *2019/2020 calendar *with *themes* for those
publications laid out (with initial character/story 
*thumbnails*)
have _one publication of interest _to check for
future theme match
and
have *one themed collection in development/review*
with seven very different readers for 2019 release
(i'm thinking september, but that may roll back)

reformed external prompt daily writing checklist
(cognitive requirement)
now has second resource to check
and a _hohum_ column. 

coverart->one that matters at the moment

nah.
not big on resolutions.
reflection and (re)direction?
yeah, that's more like it.

best wishes cloudpeeps,
m


----------



## Dluuni (Dec 23, 2018)

Write lots of books and publish them as ebooks. Full time!
I'm expecting to distribute my first release tomorrow. Poorly timed, but it will exist as a 10k word romance novelette. I spent today editing. Then onwards!


----------



## dither (Dec 23, 2018)

dither said:


> Not so much a resolution as a hope, that nothing too awful happens in my life and that i can see it out relatively unscathed.



Jeez! A three year old thread. I was expecting to see a new one posted sometime soon. Some fondly remembered members there. I DO miss, and  wonder about, Gofa and Arcopitcairn. I hope they're both well and prospering. 

As for me, well? I reckon I shall just put a ditto on the above quote. I don't think I ask for much in life although it might seem a lot to some and represent the un-attainable for others. PEACE AND SAFETY is all I wish for. Anything else would be a bonus.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 23, 2018)

> Jeez! A three year old thread.


It happens this time of year, check out my 'Christmas special'. What would be good though is if everyone came back in Feb. as PiP did, and let us know how they got on


----------



## dither (Jan 2, 2019)

Not so much a resolution as a realisation. I need to be a little more sociable and accepting of other people's foibles. I really do need to work on that. No, I don't want to go walking up to strangers and attempt to converse with them. The problem is when people/strangers say something to me. I just clam up. Can't think of anything to say. If I could just respond to them, politely of course.


----------



## Hill.T.Manner (Jan 3, 2019)

Reduce my alcohol intake even further than I did last year, largely only to major holidays and special occasions. Push out more material and hone my craft, flatten my stomach and get rid of this dad bod. Oh... and buy a house.


----------



## unrealbarrie (Jan 17, 2019)

I really want to learn Spanish or German, or maybe both  Need to know a new language anyway...


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 12, 2020)

transitional committed themes:
ˌɪntərˈmɪʃən
ˈfɔrtɪˌtud
ˌɛkspɛkˈteɪʃənz
greɪs
_(indicate as drafted)_

*2021* prep:

double check status all *2020 focals*, verify they have survived
10122020m prompts up 
*new prompts up?*
*edit in here*
*double check december*

return to 250 micro schedule, min *52* for year
feb, LM grand challenge invitational<-one day late/cowrite base?
march, review napo2020, select 4 for edit/revision
march, prep poetry theme(s)/prompts for april
march, rework springboard
april, napowrimo2021
may, review all napo2021 and select one per poet for learning/contemplation?
may-j&j?

*LM*, streamline rubric<-automate potential?
*WIP*, no hurry, continue support research, 
set benchmark goals per general stabilization,
pre-order for holiday 2021 release?

TQR? ref intense rejection 12112020f



-xXx- said:


> ref2016
> ref2019
> ref2020


----------



## TheManx (Oct 13, 2020)

This year, mine was to get out more. That hasn’t really worked out.


----------



## dither (Oct 14, 2020)

TheManx said:


> This year, mine was to get out more. That hasn’t really worked out.[/QUOT
> 
> Mine hasn't really worked out either.


----------



## Joker (Oct 14, 2020)

TheManx said:


> This year, mine was to get out more. That hasn’t really worked out.




Tripled.

I might become a gymbro though. They opened up a new joint literally across the street...


----------



## Carmen (Oct 15, 2020)

To become my true self.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 15, 2020)

To maintain the flow of stories to my YouTube channel and create two new channels. One for my book read chapter by chapter, the other for 'Mentor's memoirs' which is based on a series of essays I wrote about writing, for our monthly newsletter here on wf. years ago.

I am finding creating audio is very forgiving; I can add all those subtleties of tone and emphasis and don't have to worry at all about my spelling and punctuation.


----------

